# Show off your Citizen Digital or Ana-digi watches



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

41-9010
Oldie but a goodie...










Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.

World time
2 Alarms (which can be set to independent city times)
Chronograph

I thought it was pretty advanced at the time I got it.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Radio signal reception champs* - Consistently auto-syncing just about every single night for three years running.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.
> 
> World time
> 2 Alarms (which can be set to independent city times)
> ...


Here's the successor of the Wingman-


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.
> 
> World time
> 2 Alarms (which can be set to independent city times)
> ...


Here's the successor of the Wingman-









Love everything about this series; the display, the size of the LCDs, the overall case size. 
I've longed for a C080 in full steel too but parts and movements are extremely hard to come by. Here's hoping I find a minter eventually!


----------



## watcheyfella (Aug 29, 2007)

Citizen jp3020.
Mean looking watch









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

watcheyfella said:


> Citizen jp3020.
> Mean looking watch
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is!

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2 broken Citizen, don't drop your citizen, they don't usually survive.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

JP2000-08E


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> 2 broken Citizen, don't drop your citizen, they don't usually survive.


What's wrong with these? What are the symptoms? I've taken the movement apart completely several times and it's generally easy to work on if you're careful (since the baseplate is plastic). There is a teardown of both movements online that I use for reference. Give it a go, it's rewarding! PM me if you want links to documents and the teardown.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

watcheyfella said:


> Citizen jp3020.
> Mean looking watch
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Never seen this before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 13185343


Loving the Ana-digi Temp.
Looks to be in great condition too.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## dmarchrones (Feb 27, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

dmarchrones said:


> Love it!


What is that? It's awesome.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Not mine, but a gem for sale at ??????????????? /?Buyee? "Buyee" Japan Shopping Service | Buy from Yahoo! Buy from Japan!

View attachment 13203719


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

WichitaViajero said:


> View attachment 13185343


Where in the world did you find those cuff links? They're impressive!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

It's about 2 1/2 years old, and I take really good care of it

Thanks



Black5 said:


> Loving the Ana-digi Temp.
> Looks to be in great condition too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

It's about 2 1/2 years old, and I take really good care of it

Thanks



Black5 said:


> Loving the Ana-digi Temp.
> Looks to be in great condition too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I found the cuff links on EBay bud


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

My JP2000-08E saying hello:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

WichitaViajero said:


> It's about 2 1/2 years old, and I take really good care of it
> 
> Thanks


Great.

I didn't realise they were still available new as recently as this?

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

watcheyfella said:


> Citizen jp3020.
> Mean looking watch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. I have never seen that one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

My beloved Skyhawk.


----------



## Longbike (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a few that I have here with me.


----------



## Longbike (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a few that I have here with me.
A very , very Rare Watch ......( Wingman VI )














And more not shown.
LongBike


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

An impulse buy a few weeks ago but unfortunately it won't be staying, old eyes so I struggle with the negative display.

It's a C460 variant.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer
This one from 1991










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer
> This one from 1991
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


Nice watch and cuff link!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

jaliya48 said:


> Nice watch and cuff link!


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is my Wingman. Put it on a perlon strap for summer, usually lives on a leather Nato


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Recover (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello guys.

Please can you help me on this model? I was able to clean and recover it, but will need new strap. D071 Model?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This old gem has come back into rotation.
Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

BA Navihawks old and new ...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Windsurfer 
Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Windsurfer 
Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr
And JP2000
Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr
JN5000
C470 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Traded from a Japanese soldier!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## mato123 (Feb 18, 2010)

jah said:


> Traded from a Japanese soldier!


Do you know what model is it?


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

2001 Citizen Promaster, C830 caliber
Ref. JQ9010
42mm dia case, 47.5mm lug to lug, 12.3mm thick
WR 100m


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Yacht timer.


----------



## arm_jstp (Aug 23, 2012)

Citizen Promaster JP3050-55W Aquamount
Calibre C900 depth/alti/thermo
Titanium


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting old thread. Here is a titanium Aqualand Duplex, purchased in 2002. Just got this one back from a little "refurbish." Please excuse poor photo.








We trudge on.


----------

